# Brad Newley



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Interested if anyone has heard of this guy. He was on the Australian World Junior Championship winning team (with Bogut et al), but didn't see much court time there.

'6"6 SG/SF, athletic, fantastic slasher and finisher, decent shooter.

He's averaging about 15ppg in 24mpg in the Australian National Basketball League, a pretty decent effort for a guy of 19 years. Just recently, he was voted to start in the All-Star Game. By all reports, NBA scouts are checking him out.

Definitely one to keep an eye on.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

The 19 year-old "kid" just won the All-Star MVP with 35 points.

Brad Newley... coming to an NBA franchise near you.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Perhaps you have heard of Carl English and Kirk Penny?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Perhaps you have heard of Carl English and Kirk Penny?


I heard of English. He went to Hawai'i!  That cool pimp should have a spot in the league. He is exactly what you described.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Article on draftcity.com about Newley, Bogut et al:

http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=92



> There is also another AIS ‘product’ who is quickly becoming the basketball world’s worst kept secret.
> Brad Newley has burst onto the Australian basketball stage, whipping up a storm of excitement on his way. The rookie from South Australia has begun his professional playing career with the Townsville Crocodiles in the National Basketball League (NBL) and has all but wrapped up the Rookie of the Year Award. Averaging 15 points per game on 52% shooting in under 20 minutes per outing is exceptional in anyone’s book. What makes Brad truly exciting, and probably the most electrifying guard to come out of Australia since Shane Heal, is the way he finishes; be it solo or over defenders or on the break, Newley finishes with authority. In 2003, in an exhibition game against Brigham Young University, featuring highly regarded Raphael Araujo, Newley finished with 21 points.
> 
> Just this year, Newley was voted a starter in the NBL All-Star game, which is amazing considering he doesn’t even start for his own team; obviously, the NBL fans know a good thing when they see it. Just this week, the LA Clippers sent out a scout to check on Newley and the scorer put on a show. Against the hottest team in the league, the Andrew Gaze-led Melbourne Tigers, Newley exploded for 26 points on 9/16 shooting, including 4/7 from beyond the arc. He also added six assists and four rebounds in only 27 minutes. But that was just the appetizer.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Bump.

Newley, averaging 19ppg, has lead the Australia U21 Mens team to a 5-0 record in the pool stage of the Junior World Championships (this is the competition that Bogut lead Australia to the gold medal in 2 years ago). IMO the is on a collision course with the also unbeaten USA. Newley and Rudy Gay would be quite a match-up.










Coming to an NBA franchise near you.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i like newley alot he looks like NBA material, because he is just so explosive. i wish he played for the perth wildcats before going to the US


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

How did I miss this thread. Newman is going to be an awesome player. Easily a first round pick. Extremely explosive. He's still young but he can easily slash through most NBL defenses. Give him a few years to develop and he'll be a high first rounder in the NBA.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Newley, Steven Markovic and Aaron Bruce lead Australia to a win over Slovenia, going into the quarters. The US lost to over time against Canada (Levon Kendall had 42 points).

Another throwdown from Mr Newley:


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

For those after an NBA comparison, I'm thinking it's Manu Ginobili. This guy drives through defenses like a hot knife through butter, and while being a streaky shooter, he'll hit the big shots.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)




----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> For those after an NBA comparison, I'm thinking it's Manu Ginobili. This guy drives through defenses like a hot knife through butter, and while being a streaky shooter, he'll hit the big shots.


That'd be my comparison too, minus the flopping.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Actually thinking about it again, I think the best comparison is Dwayne Wade.

Seriously their style is so similiar. Newley's jumpshot is a little inconsistent but he will make the big shots. His ability to penetrate is insane and he attacks the rim whenever he can. Passing ability is decent. But he can also get frustrated and pick up several fouls as a result. He even pulls up for a jumper like Wade when going left, and drives to the hole when going right. His defense is the only major thing that sets him apart from Wade's playing style.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Newley, Steven Markovic and Aaron Bruce lead Australia to a win over Slovenia, going into the quarters. The US lost to over time against Canada (Levon Kendall had 42 points).
> 
> Another throwdown from Mr Newley:


Now you know this kid is vicious because he's dunking on his own teammates.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

may have missed it but didnt notice him in any of the mock drafts for the next couple of years. whats his eta to the league.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

rainman said:


> may have missed it but didnt notice him in any of the mock drafts for the next couple of years. whats his eta to the league.


He's 25th in DraftExpress' 2007 mock.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I would love to watch him here in Europe. Australian league sucks. I've been surfing their url and there is a 40 year old scoring 20 ppg


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Uber bumpage.

Averaging 21.6ppg (on 45.9% shooting), 4.4rpg, 3.6apg, 2.2spg, 1.0bpg through 5 games.

How machine like.


----------



## peja2211 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im from down under and the talk over here is that hell prob entert he draft in 2 years, LA clippers is said to be the interested franchise


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

newley is no fire at da moment, he bombs 3s every game and hes been the key for the crocs this year, watch out for him in the near future NBA


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Newley has just been CRAZY lately. He is starting to look like a beast defensively (which was always his major problem) has developed a much more consistent 3 pointer and seems to have corrected his passing issues. It's almost scary to see how fast this kid develops. Even though he's a starter, he's still doing all these things within limited minutes.


----------



## magic_kebab (Sep 27, 2005)

Well... i may have an advantage over most of you...

I got to see Brad play in every Crocs home game last year. 

See, although i'm currently living in Los Angeles, i only moved over here 4 months ago to get married, i was born in Townsville, and lived there all my 26 years until this May. 

I've been a huge Crocs fan since their inception in 1993, and have been to every one of their play off games, not to mention over 130 regular season games in that span. 

Brad was awesome last year. I've been keeping up w/his numbers in the first 4 weeks of this years NBL season as well, through the website. 

The Crocs (through coach Ian Stacker) had talked w/the Clippers, and had worked w/them before. A Clippers scout actually came over to Townsville, and was present for 2 home games, i'm not sure of the other, but i know one was against the Melbourne Tigers, and he just killed them. 

And with the NBL All-Star game, which incidently was in Townsville, and i had brilliant seats for, he absolutely carved up. I think he scored 35 points? He was All Star game MVP, and i'm pretty sure he won Rookie of the Year, and 6th Man of the year. I got to meet him on a few occasions, mostly in night clubs after games, and he's a great kid. Good head on his shoulders. 

He's got great game, and he's everywhere. He can pass, rebound, score (as we've all seen), steal the ball, block shots, shoot well from the outside, and he's got a mature basketball mind. 

I've got an 8-game Clippers package this year, and i plan to keep renewing that, b/c i'd love to see him come here, I've even got my Townsville Crocodiles jersey hanging up in the closet, lol, to wear from the bleachers.


----------



## magic_kebab (Sep 27, 2005)

P33r~ said:


> Newley has just been CRAZY lately. He is starting to look like a beast defensively (which was always his major problem) has developed a much more consistent 3 pointer and seems to have corrected his passing issues. It's almost scary to see how fast this kid develops. Even though he's a starter, he's still doing all these things within limited minutes.


He's not starting this year yet... he was projected to.. but as far as i can see from the box scores, Rob Rose is still starting. 

Oh, and for some trivia, and another link to the Clippers, Rob Rose played for them in the 91-92 season i do believe.


----------



## magic_kebab (Sep 27, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Now you know this kid is vicious because he's dunking on his own teammates.



Lol the interesting thing here is, the team-mate he's dunking on, is Rob Brown, (he isn't playing in the NBL this season) who won the Dunk Contest at the All Star Game in Townsville in January.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

magic_kebab said:


> He's not starting this year yet... he was projected to.. but as far as i can see from the box scores, Rob Rose is still starting.


You sure? All I've been getting is the boxscores aswell and I swore he was starting, and like you said he was projected too.

Mate I envy how you got to see Newley all season last year. I only got a few games on the Foxtel and none yet this year, and I'm not going to drive all the way to Qsld. I've just been following the box.

First televised Crocodiles game is today vs the Brisbane Bullets! I'll see Newley play for the first time this season and I'll give you guys an analysis of how he goes, since it will be another few weeks before the next televised game. I'm really suprised with how bad the Bullets have been playing lately with the caliber of all their players... I suppose it's just chemistry issues. I'll unfortunately probably be rooting for the Bullets because I prefer them in general to the Crocs, but I will be hoping Newley has a great game.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I just saw the first televised game of Newley this season and I'm not going to sugarcoat it. He just had a terrible game, possibly the worst game I have seen him play in his short career.

Brisbane really played a great game in shutting down the Crocs while they were getting open layups and shots all game. But Newley's horrible performance I think was based more on his own mental frustration rather than the Bullets' defence.

Newley came out strong, hitting a fadeaway 3-pointer with a hand in his face but afterwards he was just screwing up everything and you could tell how frustrated he became. I think that frustration made him lose a lot of his confidence because he didn't start driving to the hoop nearly as much as he's expected to, and when he did give a rare burst of explosion, he couldn't finish it. There was one instance that outlined his form this game and it was during a fast break, Newley was passed the ball and was ahead of the pack but he dribbled it off his knee and the ball went out of bounds. Afterwards he cussed at himself again and went back with his head down.

I think my comparison of him and Wade has been pretty spot on so far. Not just his playing style, but like Wade, he lets the a really tight defence get into his head. He reminded me of how Wade first reacted to the Pistons in Game 1 of the ECF. But like Wade, I'm sure he'll bounce back with a huge game after he's pissed with himself. 

I can't even excuse Newley for his defence. He's been playing some great D over the last few games but here he lets guys blow past him like he's given up. What I DID notice though was that he does a hell of a job following guys through screens. He could replace Bowen as the Rip Hamilton-stopper in the NBA :laugh: It's just his straight up man defence was quite abysmal. And he did get overpowered a lot, we all know he needs to hit the gym.

Keep in mind this is just one game and I am overanalysing it, seeing as it was probably one of the worst of his career. But i just hadn't seen him play for so long and for him to come out and get frustrated like that just shows he still has some growing up to do.

And magic_kebab he WAS starting.


----------

